# Block Plane Choice?



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey, all,

I currently have a jack plane (Record #5) and a bench plane / smoothing plane (Stanley #4) and I want to add a block plane to the stable.

My current thinking is that since both the #5 and #4 planes have a ~25° angle on the plane iron, that a "low-angle" block plane, with a 13.5° angle on the plane iron, is the way to go for planing end grain, etc.

Something like this:

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=541

If y'all were in my position, what would you do? Get a regular block plane or the low-angle one? I'm interested in the strengths and weaknesses of the different types.

Thanks for any feedback, and happy Easter everyone!

Jeff


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

*Here's my take*

Numero uno! Get a low angle. I've been a high-end Finish carpenter/ Cabinetmaker for 30+ years....and these are one of my most used tools. I absolutly rely on them. I have like 10 or so of these babies. I have bought at times (I don't know why) the higher angle block planes, and they never get used. Ever. I find the Low angle jobbie will do everything the other will.
I know they're expensive....but if you can manage, take the plunge and get the Lie-Nielsen unit. 

Michael


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Michael. Do you have any insights (pro or con) on the Stanley $40 jobbie?


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

I think they are great planes for the money. The low angle Stanley is an insustry standard. I've used them, for many years ...and still do. When very sharp...great for end-grain work. A must. The weight and balance is what I'm really used to, (L-N a bit heavy still) and the controls are sensible and fast. I've had ones that were sweet after a little use.....and worked some that were disappointing, for some reason or other. Just take a good look at it before you buy...for any defects.

Michael


----------



## Stan41 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have used the Stanley 60 1/2 low angle block planes for many years. Most used plane in my shop. I would suggest getting one from a flea market, shining up the sole, and sharpen the blade REALLY sharp.
Stan


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I have that exact plane capt. It works great. I don't know were I got that one. It's way to new. Most of mine are very old. I must have got it at a yard sale or somewhere like that. Like Stan say's you could probably find one used cheaper, but who knows how long that will take. If your not in a hurry shop around. You might find and old one for 5 or 10 bucks. The old ones are just as good, if not better.








Chris


----------



## allenn (Apr 13, 2008)

Jeff,

The Baily plane is what made Stanley rich. When household fix-it chores were done by the people who lived in the house, and neighbors talked to each other, the good tools were well known, and everybody who could buy one that worked really well, did so. If Stanley planes were as shoddy then as they are now, nobody would have kept them. My Great Granpa had a shed full of specialized tools, and the ones he passed on to my Granpa were the best he had found in a lifetime of looking. I have one of those Baily Stanley planes. I hope one of my grandkids will want it when I've no use for it.

allen norris


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

A few of my daily users. Michael


----------

